# Spyware und die Folgen



## stieglitz (13 Mai 2004)

Ein besonders informativer Artikel auf inet, der sich mit den durchaus drastischen Folgen der zwangsweisen Umleitung der Zieladresse befasst. 
Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass es äusserst peinlich ist, wenn die
Kollegen oder gar der Chef hinter einem steht, und es machen sich massenhaft Pornobilder am Bildschirm auf. Und macht mal jemanden
der keine Ahnung von den Gefahren im Internet hat klar, dass das alles ungewollt ist. Viel Vergnügen!

Ein Ausschnitt:

Ein Fall scheint besonders dramatisch: Bei einem aus Russland eingewanderten Amerikaner wurden Bilder mit Kinderpornographie auf dem Rechner am Arbeitsplatz gefunden. Zuvor hatte er an seinem PC ähnliche Symptome festgestellt, wie sie von den CWS-Opfern beschrieben wurden. Erste CWS-Versionen tauchten allerdings erst Monate später auf. Jedoch tauchen in den polizeilichen Akten einige URLs auf, die auch zu den CWS-Favoriten zählen.

Für das Opfer spielte das damals aber keine Rolle, denn ihm hörte ohnehin niemand zu. Er wurde verhaftet und seine Anwalt empfahl ihm, den Vorwürfen der Anklage besser nicht zu widersprechen, da er in diesem Fall mit einer härteren Strafe rechnen müsse.

Aus Angst vor einer längeren Haftstrafe willigte er ein und akzeptierte eine 180 Tage dauernde Strafe in einer Besserungsanstalt für Sexualstraftäter. Daher gilt er heute als "räuberischer Sexualstraftäter" und unterliegt für die nächsten 10 Jahre der für diese Tätergruppe in den USA geltenden Meldepflicht. Das heißt in den meisten Fällen auch, dass jedermann seine "Vorgeschichte" kennt, denn sie wird öffentlich gemacht.

http://www.intern.de/news/5609.html


----------

